# Fish river bait fish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Does any one know if the bait-fish are still in Fish river right now?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard there are still decent size schools holding deep. I'll be on the river Monday. I'll let you know


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be down there tomorrow, Me and the fiancee are going to try and mess around with some blues. I guess ill bring some mullet just in case I cant find the bait-fish.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Mullet works just as good there. Stays on the hook better too.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Have u been up there lately sparrow? I'm wondering what the river conditions are after all this rain.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Was over there last night, but was too dark when I went over the bridge to tell. Probably not too bad. Just got to catch the water moving and they will bite. They bite just as good in the daytime as night there as long as the tide is moving.


----------

